# Location of GPL Statio9ns (LPG)



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

Travelling back to France from Portugal in a couple of weeks, from Albufeira, via Seville, Zafra, Valledolid, into the mid pyrenees, anyone know of any GPL staions en route please


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

Try here:

http://www.autogas.pt/mapa/#

Took me a while to work out how to use it  The icons were nearly off my screen.

Jed


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

And another one:

http://www.mylpg.eu/stations/spain

More on this site.

Jed


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Try the excellent google map from Olley, about as up to date as you can get, there are quite a few on that route...

http://goo.gl/maps/LVZ3s

Pete


----------



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

*LPG in Spain*

www.ahorraengas.com


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I would depend on the map from Ollie being the most up to date. The MHF database is also pretty good but extremely hard to use if you don't know how to find the map. The country by country lists are next to useless as you can't know where any of the stations are unless you look each one up on a map or know the country very well.

Many of the Spanish sites are not accurate, often for some strange reason showing LPG refill sites where none exist, Alan.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

I am assuming that you will be filling up in Portugal before you leave therefore do not require to know of any on the way out of the country?
There is a handy one in Valladolid not far off the AutoVia at km120, head down towards the town and its at the Repsol station on the right. Do you want co-ords?

JohnW


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

*Location of Lpg stations*

Yes please send the co-ordinates


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Valladolid: N 41.402811 W 4.43778

JohnW


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Just to digress somewhat,does anyone have or can point me to an ov2 file for LPG in Europe,I would like to put it on to the satnav poi.


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

*Location of lpg Stations*

Thanks for that John, On to the next contributer, i would also like the info for the sat nav, i am sure someone will let us know.


----------

